# المجموعة الاولى من كتب معالجة المياه من ................م . الغباري



## عبود20 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الى جميع الذين يقولون ان هذا المنتدى -العظيم برواده- انه فاشل ، نقدم لهم هذه المجموعة من الكتب التي تحوي سلسلة من النجاحات المتتالية لهذا المنتدى

ارجو ان تنال اعجاب الجميع

ISBN: 0070458723
Title: The Nalco Water Handbook
Author: Frank N. Kemmer
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1988-01-01
Number Of Pages: 1120





http://tinyurl.com/ap5f3

=============================================
ISBN: 0309092930
Title: Water Conservation, Reuse, And Recycling
Author: 
Publisher: National Academies Press
Publication Date: 2005-02-28
Number Of Pages: 279




http://www.nap.edu/catalog/11241.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/5180281/11241.rar

One single pdf archived with rar, 12.4 MB

===============================================
ISBN: 1566706750
Title: Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operators
Author: Frank R. Spellman
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2004-03-23
Number Of Pages: 584




http://rapidshare.de/files/36026303..._AND_WASTEWATER_TREATMENT_PLANT_OPERATORS.rar

password = 1566706750

================================================

ISBN: 030905527X
Title: Safe Water from Every Tap: Improving Water Service to Small Communities
Author: Committee on Small Water Supply Systems 
Publisher: National Academies Press
Publication Date: 1996-12
Number Of Pages: 218




http://rapidshare.com/files/3811674/5291.rar

=============================================

ISBN: 0787676179
Title: U-X-L Encyclopedia of Water Science
Author: K. Lee Lerner
Publisher: UXL
Publication Date: 2004-12-17
Number Of Pages: 510



http://rapidshare.de/files/9850156/GaleWatScien.zip

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/12011172...r_Science_3v__2005_www.bookwarez.org.rar.html 

=============================================

ISBN: 0419222901
Title: Water Resources; Health, Environment and Development
Author: BRIAN H. KAY
Publisher: Spon Press
Publication Date: 1999-02-12
Number Of Pages: 272





http://rapidshare.de/files/18477365...nvironment_and_Development_KINGDWARF.zip.html


============================================

ISBN: 9241540257
Title: European Standards for Drinking Water, 2nd Edition 1970-06
Author: The World Health Organization Staff Writers
Publisher: World Health Organization
Publication Date: 1970-06


http://snipurl.com/q4pd
============================================

ISBN: 3540242902
Title: Water Quality Management in the Americas (Water Resources Development and Management)
Author: Asit K. Biswas, Cecilia Tortajada, Benedito Braga, Diego J. Rodriguez
Publisher: Springer (December 14, 2005)
Publication Date: 2005-12-14
Number Of Pages: 296




http://rapidshare.de/files/36637890/Water_Quality_Management_in_the_Americas.rar

rar pass = TOTQNMEMBERS


============================================
ISBN: 9812381848
Title: Quantitative Forecasting of Problems in Industrial Water Systems (Chemical Engineering)
Author: A. G. D. Emerson 
Publisher: World Scientific Publishing Company (February 2004) 
Publication Date: 2004-02
Number Of Pages: 500




http://rapidshare.com/files/5030061/QFPIWS_TQN.rar

=================================================

ISBN: 0309092809
Title: Review of the Desalination and Water Purification Technology Roadmap
Author: Committee to Review the Desalination and Water Purification Technology Roadmap, National Research Council
Publisher: Nationall Academy Press
Publication Date: 2004-09-30
Number Of Pages: 84


http://rapidshare.com/files/5343258/10912.rar

1.3 MB, good quality pdf, 84 p.


=================================================

ISBN: 0419223207
Title: Water Quality Monitoring : A Practical Guide to the Design and Implementation of Freshwater Quality Studies and Monitoring Programmes
Author: Jamie Bartram
Publisher: Spon Press
Publication Date: 1998-04
Number Of Pages: 388





http://snipurl.com/q3pp

or

http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/resourcesquality/waterqualmonitor.pdf 

=================================================


​


----------



## chemical82 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخ عبود 20 
ولك مني افضل تحية وسلام


----------



## muslimonline7 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## softchem (1 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا اخى عبود على هذة المجموعة ولن يكون المنتدى فاشلا بوجود امثالك واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة باضافة كتاب يوميا فى اى مجموعة لكى تعم الفائدة للجميع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENG.CHEM (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود............................. وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالمزيد :13:


----------



## الرئيس (4 ديسمبر 2006)

god bless you 
y a good man


----------



## الرئيس (4 ديسمبر 2006)

God Bless You


----------



## abd_elmonem (6 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks alot for these group


----------



## أيمن المصرى (22 فبراير 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لأخ عبود 20 على هذه المجموعه من الكتب القيمه


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب


----------



## مزيونة عمان (30 نوفمبر 2007)

لو كان المنتدي فاشل 
مو كان استمر ف عطاءة
يسلمووووووو ع الكتب


----------



## خالد عطية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## الرئيس (3 ديسمبر 2007)

لك شككررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mkn (4 ديسمبر 2007)

Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operators
الرابط غير موجود الرجاء تفعيله


----------



## ahmed2004kabary (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لأخ عبود 20 على هذه المجموعه من الكتب القيمه
و لكن رجاء رجاء رجاء رفع هذه المجموعه مره أخرى لأنى محتاج اليهم جدا جدا جدا
The Nalco Water Handbook

Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operators

U-X-L Encyclopedia of Water Science

Water Resources; Health, Environment and Development

Water Quality Management in the Americas (Water Resources Development and Management
لأنى محتاج اليهم فى عملى جدا
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed el masry (22 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا من انجح المنتدايات التى دخلتها على النت والتى هى بمثابة مدرسه شامله لجميع العلوم التطبيقيه والمساعده فى مجال عمل المهندسين والكيميائيين


----------



## saidelsayed (10 يناير 2008)

الله ينور 
بس يا رينت كتاب nalco تاني لانه مش شغال :75:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا حبيبي


----------



## عباس سعدون أحمدي (13 يناير 2008)

_



شكرا اخ عبود 20 
ولك مني افضل تحية وسلام
[/
لك شككررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
الله يجزيك الخير

أنقر للتوسيع...

_


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## chemist ahmed sala (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


ممكن أخى أول كتاب The Nalco Water Handbook

لأن الرابط لا يعمل وانا محتاجه جدا

شكرا لك


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------

